# Dew claws



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

Recently i found this kitten, he is 3lb 6oz , i got him a break away collar with a bell and added a id tag well his dew claw got stuck in the loop on the tag itself or the bell loop not sure which it was , its 3/8 width collar and its 7-10 neck size, and its at the smallest it will go, which still needs to be tighter/smaller 
Im curious how i can prevent this from happening? 
Only thing i have thought of is remove the collar and let him grow more .. which i dont like the idea of bc i want him to get use to it and to have that on just in case he manages to get outside, we try our best but if somehow he managed i need him to have best possible chance of getting back to me. 
And also i found a slip on id tag which i like the idea of better than removing his collar but really hate to buy another tag when i just bought this one this weekend not to mention he will already need another once we move and i change my phone number which at that point i will be buying the slip on ones for him and my dogs. 
Would he not hang his nail when the collar fits better? Wonder how long it would be before that will happen?! Anyone experience this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

If I had a nickel for every break-away collar Blackie has lost.... I'd be rich.  I should have bought stock in the collar-making company. 

I agree with wanting a collar, so people will know this is a pet cat. But a microchip might be better than a tag. At least it won't get lost with the collar.

My question is "Where are all the collars Blackie has lost?" My neighbor found one of them and returned it, but where are all the others???? I've looked and looked... They usually go missing in about 6 weeks.


----------



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

I do plan on getting him microchipped when i take him in 3 weeks to get his booster shot.
That is odd, maybe he hid them so he didn’t have to wear them anymore lol goofy kitties.
I ended up ordering him a slip on tag, but now that you mention this, if he gets the break away collar off his tag could be lost also .. i mean with a hanging tag both would be lost to but theyd be lost together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

I assume buying a regular collar would be dumb? Dangerous?
I mean breakaways are like that for a reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

It's a problem. I've not figured out the solution. You're right about the tags, they'd be gone with the missing collar. But if you keep your cat mostly indoors and only have collar and tag in case he escapes, it might not be so bad. A missing collar would probably be in the house somewhere.


----------



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes he will only be indoor cat, with us trying our best to not let him sneak out hopefully wont have any issues.
Yeah thats true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

He lost his collar, ive looked everywhere and cant find it! so I bought another but am wondering if this is a break away? It pulls apart easy for me just pull dont have to push or anything but it was not advertised as one so idk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Baddabing (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes, that is a breakaway collar clasp.


----------



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

